# Samsung NX400 with NX1 BSI sensor



## drjlo (Dec 23, 2014)

http://thenewcamera.com/tag/samsung-nx400/

Smaller body NX400 with the NX1 BSI sensor, around $900 with kit lens. If true as rumored, that will be my next camera purchase to supplement my 5D III, seeing how nothing similar is coming forth from Canon :'(


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 23, 2014)

that looks nice!

any idea if you can get adapters to use EF-M lenses?
i could see this living attached to my 11-22...


----------



## Khufu (Jan 7, 2015)

wickidwombat said:


> that looks nice!
> 
> any idea if you can get adapters to use EF-M lenses?
> i could see this living attached to my 11-22...



very much doubt it, buddy... the NX flange distance is greater than the EF-M mount! 
Also, with all the wire-focusing/aperture control etc in these MILC systems I can't imagine we'll be seeing inter-system compatibility adapters in a hurry!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 7, 2015)

Khufu said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > that looks nice!
> ...



bummer but it will be interesting to see how this lens performs

Samsung S 11-24mm f/2.8 ED OIS

so far the indications of the IQ and the AF performance of the NX1 really make 
me have a good hard look at this upcoming little brother


----------

